# Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2011)

*Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]


----------



## Malborex (27. August 2011)

*Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige] 

Wäre schön, wenn man die Artikel dann auch etwas hervorhebt in der Liste und man nicht erst suchen muß.

Gruß Malborex


----------



## DerBlauePavian (3. September 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Die Prozente auf das Foxcon Mainboard sind echt geil, aber wer kauft sich denn jetzt noch Sockel 1366?!


----------



## winpoet88 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Das Flaming Blade mag ja gut sein.....trotzdem bin ich mit Foxconn durch....!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Zeto89 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Das NZXT Gehäuse, gedämmt... Gilt leider nur für das ROTE... Sollte man eventuell erwähnen...


----------



## orangebutt (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

hm, ob man einen gutschein über die differenz bekommt, wenn man sich das nzxt gehäuse vor grade mal 5 monaten für die 175€ gekauft hat? ...


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Hab den Eindruck die werden das rote Phantom nicht so richtig los und geben deshalb seit Wochen Rabatt drauf. Naja, ist ja auch echt unansehnlich das Teil.


----------



## Fire8ird (5. November 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Da ist ein Fehler in der Überschrift, das Silverstone SST-ST85F-G 850 Watt kostet 127,90€ nicht 64,90€.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. November 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



> Caseking-Angebote: VTX3D Radeon HD 6870 für 147,90 und HD 6870X2 für 324,90 [Anzeige]


Da kauft man sich lieber zwei HD6870, ist billiger


----------



## poiu (26. November 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

das olle Tagan Superrock für 130€ Oo Leute nicht kaufen, die scheinen irgendwo eine alte Palette voll von denn teilen  gefunden zu haben 

das teil ist von 2008 und hat nur 80+ Bronze, heute gibt es besseres für weniger geld 

Corsair Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 850W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-850TXV2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
AeroCool V12XT 800W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX850M 850W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-900, 900W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06220-6/0761345-06221-3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Chieftec Nitro BPS-850C 850W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
XFX Black Edition 850W ATX 2.3 (XPS-850W-BES/P1-850B-NLG9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Chieftec Nitro BPS-950C 950W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Chieftec Nitro 88+ SPS-850C 850W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


oder wen nes teuer sein darf dann gleich lieber das Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850AX) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## derP4computer (26. November 2011)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Ich möchte ja noch einen PII X6 haben.


----------



## fire2002de (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

einige von den "Schnäppchen" sind aber deftig teuer oO


----------



## ChrisMK72 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Tjoa .... Caseking is schon ganz gut. kann man nicht meckern. Hab gerade mein schönes "Geschenk" ausgepackt, was mir der Postbote gebracht hat. Ein neuer HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower. Hab mit dem Teil super Erfahrungen gemacht und bau den neuen PC meiner Frau jetzt da rein  

Aber von Caseking super verpackt ! Da wackelte nix im Karton. War ja auch noch n Netzteil und CPU Kühler drin.

Werd heute , oder morgen mal schaun , ob ich den X4 für meine Frau auf X6 freigeschaltet kriege ( 960T) ^^.

Sie freut sich , als wär´ Weihnachten.  Naja .... Weihnachten gab´s nicht so viel 

Aber Caseking kann ich empfehlen.  Sie haben ja auch unseren Adventskalender gesponsort, da kauft man doch gerne ein


----------



## poiu (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

gähn gab schon EMTEC 32GB USB 3.0 Sticks für unter 20€ bei vielen MediaMarkt im Angebot


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Und wo ist die M4 bitte ein Angebot?! 139,99€ wäre ein Angebot gewesen.


----------



## eVoX (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Caseking nennt sowas also Angebote


----------



## fire2002de (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

ich weiß ja nicht was die euch zahlen aber die preise sind alles andere als ein Angebot....


----------



## cLANs (3. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Also 174,90€ ist kein Angebot für einen AMD FX-8120


----------



## DiZER (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



cLANs schrieb:


> Also 174,90€ ist kein Angebot für einen AMD FX-8120



dann überleg mal was 6 - 8 "ECHTE" (kein HT/und wenn, bringts ja sowieso nur max. 20%) threads bei intel kosten, sicherlich deutlich güstiger.


----------



## DiZER (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja noch einen PII X6 haben.



kannst ja einen 960T von mir haben, der läßt sich auf X6 freischalten und ein offenen multi hat er auch noch. 

mfg


----------



## Hademe (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Ich frag mich warum man überhaupt eine Empfehlung ausspricht für die absolut verkorksten Bulldozer. Ganz ehrlich, aber wer den kauft is doch zu Faul sich zu informieren. In der aktuellen Print ist ein Bulldozer sogar der "Technik Tip"..... ganz ehrlich..... , aber das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen bei der Leistung eines Bulldozers. Naja die aktuelle Print ist eh auf Computer Bild Niveau.


----------



## DiZER (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



Hademe schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum man überhaupt eine Empfehlung ausspricht für die absolut verkorksten Bulldozer. Ganz ehrlich, aber wer den kauft is doch zu Faul sich zu informieren. In der aktuellen Print ist ein Bulldozer sogar der "Technik Tip"..... ganz ehrlich..... , aber das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen bei der Leistung eines Bulldozers. Naja die aktuelle Print ist eh auf Computer Bild Niveau.



dein urteil in allen ehren, aber es soll ja noch leute geben, die mit ihrem PC mehr machen als nur damit zu spielen. 
von daher betrachtet ist bulldozer nicht die schlechteste wahl.
wenn du nur gamer bist und das sagt auch PCGH sehr eingehend - ist ein intel die deutlich bessere wahl.
zu deiner meinung das PCGH , BILD niveau ist - solltest du erstmal ausfühliche Benchmark ergebnisse der PCGH, mit denen von der BILD vergleichen. _________soviel dazu! 

gruß


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Caseking Angebote 
Die "Angebote" sind teurer als in anderen Shops wo die Sachen nicht im Angebot sind 

AMD FX-Serie FX-8120 8x3.10GHZ AM3+ Box | Sockel AM3+ | AMD | CPU / Prozessor | Hardware | hoh.de
AMD FX-8120
AMD FX Series FX-8120 8x 3.10GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU Top Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer


----------



## micha2 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



Hademe schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum man überhaupt eine Empfehlung ausspricht für die absolut verkorksten Bulldozer. Ganz ehrlich, aber wer den kauft is doch zu Faul sich zu informieren. In der aktuellen Print ist ein Bulldozer sogar der "Technik Tip"..... ganz ehrlich..... , aber das kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen bei der Leistung eines Bulldozers. Naja die aktuelle Print ist eh auf Computer Bild Niveau.


 genau! solche leute die sich nicht informieren oder mit scheuklappen rumrennen-> eben so wie du.

es gibt noch weitaus andere aufgaben für einen rechner als spiele flüssig darzustellen. nebenbei schafft das aber auch jeder bulldozer.


----------



## 4clocker (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



micha2 schrieb:


> es gibt noch weitaus andere aufgaben für einen rechner als spiele flüssig darzustellen. nebenbei schafft das aber auch jeder bulldozer.


Der Bulldozer ist ja auch nicht zu langsam, es gibt eben einfach nur noch schnellere Prozis


----------



## micha2 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

die aber auch langsamer sind, wenn es eben nicht um spiele geht.


----------



## AMD x6 (10. März 2012)

DiZER schrieb:


> kannst ja einen 960T von mir haben, der läßt sich auf X6 freischalten und ein offenen multi hat er auch noch.
> 
> mfg


 
Wenn der Preis stimmt warum nicht.Ich währe interessiert


----------



## DiZER (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis stimmt warum nicht.Ich währe interessiert



das was er wert ist natürlich, ist ja schließlich einer der letzten produktionswochen, die 6 x 4000 schaft meiner auch unter 1,4125.

ohne vdrop board - empfehle hier mal klar asus oder asrock, denke mal das dann sogar 1,39 Prime, cineb. und der vantage Physx stable drin sind. mein persönlicher stabilitäts check besteht nämlich genau aus diesen drei tests. 

mfg


----------



## AMD x6 (10. März 2012)

DiZER schrieb:


> das was er wert ist natürlich, ist ja schließlich einer der letzten produktionswochen, die 6 x 4000 schaft meiner auch unter 1,4125.
> 
> ohne vdrop board - empfehle hier mal klar asus oder asrock, denke mal das dann sogar 1,39 Prime, cineb. und der vantage Physx stable drin sind. mein persönlicher stabilitäts check besteht nämlich genau aus diesen drei tests.
> 
> mfg


 Wieviel ist es den Wert?Neupreis liegt bei 100€


----------



## DiZER (10. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

naja, also ein gewinn sollte der besitz eines solchen x6er ja schon noch sein. von daher sind mal so locker 115-120 drinn - würde ich mal so sagen.

und ob es nun 100%tig klappt erfolgreich ohne fehler freizuschalten, weiß am ende niemand so genau - ohne vorher zu testen, oder? 

mfg


----------



## AMD x6 (11. März 2012)

Alles klar viel Spass mit deinen Super CPU.Ich habe noch x4 640.Dachte das ich das noch ein bisschen Aufputschen kann.Schauen wir mal,wenn ein gutes Angebot kommen sollte werde ich es nehmen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Selbst 339€ sind noch zu teuer für mich !


----------



## mumaker (24. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

ne Close das mal die sind immer noch gute 100 € zu teuer!


----------



## derP4computer (24. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



> Caseking-Angebote: Geforce GTX 680 ab rund 500 Euro


Da kaufen sich manche ein ganzes System für, uihhhhhh!


----------



## Bonham (24. März 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Nur 22€+ teurer als bei anderen shops, na wenn das kein shnäppchen ist weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## BadSmiley (8. April 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Was echt kein schlechtes Angebot für Wakü Besitzer ist:

1. EVGA 680 GTX  Superclocked mit aquagraFX. 594,90€
2. EVGA 680 GTX Superclocked+ mit EK 589,90€

Einzeln komme ich auf ca. 510€ (Graka) + 100€ (Kühler) = 610€ und damit sind die Jungs mit Zusammenbau und Garantie sogar günstiger, als wenn man es selber machen würde.  Habe mir gleich eine mit aquagraFX bestellt, den Kühler finde ich einfach schöner als den EK und der Unterschied zur + Variante ist nur die Backplatte!


----------



## bootzeit (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

64GB Samsung 830 SSD für 80€, geht doch . Läuft eigentlich XP problemlos mit einer SSD ???


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



bootzeit schrieb:


> 64GB Samsung 830 SSD für 80€, geht doch . Läuft eigentlich XP problemlos mit einer SSD ???


 
Mit der Samsung ja, weil dort kannste via der Samsung Software den Trimm für XP anstossen.


----------



## GxGamer (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Ich finde den Aufpreis von 38€ für einen Einbaurahmen und ein SATA-Kabel ja etwas happig (Samsung SSD).
Hab 102€ bezahlt für die Version ohne "Kit".


----------



## rAveN_13 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Kann man das denn nicht kategorisieren und nach ABC sortieren? Und die Preise angeben?


----------



## BikeRider (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Kann man das denn nicht kategorisieren und nach ABC sortieren? Und die Preise angeben?


 Stimme ich zu.
Ein wenig Übersicht und Ordnung wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## mephimephi (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

so eine Liste kann auch nen 8 jähriger reinstellen...

Bitte Ordnen nach dem Alphabet, dann die Preise daneben, vielleicht noch Kategorische Sortierung.

Wenn Ihr schon an den käufen durch Eure Klicks verdienen wollt, macht es wenigstens mit etwas mehr Mühe!


----------



## GxGamer (4. August 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Ich wollte schon öfters mal bei Caseking bestellen. Vielleicht auch aus Solidarität oder so.
Die Preise habens dann aber meist verhindert.

Beispiel:
Preis für nen i7-3770k bei Caseking 329,90€, der günstigste Preis im Preisvergleich 298,99€. Und der ist bei 7 Shops für unter 300€ gelistet.
Sorry, aber von 30€ kann ich ne Woche prima leben.


----------



## DiZER (11. August 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon öfters mal bei Caseking bestellen. Vielleicht auch aus Solidarität oder so.
> Die Preise habens dann aber meist verhindert.
> 
> Beispiel:
> ...


 


so ist es, wer den preisvergleich nicht richtig nutzt - sollte sich erstmal eine gute geldmaschine zulegen.


----------



## beren2707 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Super Preis für die 7870 X-Edition, mit zusätzlichem 3% Rabattgutschein sogar nur 208€ plus Versand. Günstiger als so manche 7850.


Edit: Inkl. Versand wären es dann schlappe 212,44€; habs sicherheitshalber mal grade ausprobiert.


----------



## XXTREME (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Hmmm.... die 240GB OCZ Agility III macht mich schon an bei einem Preis von nichtmal 150€  ?!


----------



## MClolwut (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Hmmm.... die 240GB OCZ Agility III macht mich schon an bei einem Preis von nichtmal 150€  ?!


 
Hust, Räusper, nach Luft schnapp


----------



## ReVan1199 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*

Wenn die Gainward GTX 670 bei Caseking ausverkauft ist oder der Rabatt zu ende ist, kann man die Graka immer noch genauso günstig bei Mindfactory kaufen:
2048MB Gainward GeForce GTX 670 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


----------



## leckerbier (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Caseking-Angebote: Steelseries Zboard Tastatur für 19,90 - Akasa USB 3.0 PCIe Card für 19,90 [Anzeige]*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Super Preis für die 7870 X-Edition, mit zusätzlichem 3% Rabattgutschein sogar nur 208€ plus Versand. Günstiger als so manche 7850.
> 
> 
> Edit: Inkl. Versand wären es dann schlappe 212,44€; habs sicherheitshalber mal grade ausprobiert.


Im Preisvergleich sind HD7870 aber auch schon günstiger zu haben.lol


----------

